# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 7.0.3] Excuter un shell (.bat) depuis une application

## SugarRc

Bonjour  tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un se souvient de cette commande permettant de lancer ou d'excuter un .bat ?

Merci de votre rponse.

----------


## Thig

run("mon.bat")

A+

----------


## SugarRc

Ah voil !
Bien merci.

A bientt

----------

